# gorda 6-26-08



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Brandon and I went to gorda to just cast a few baits and kill some time, since I dident have work. Two of my friends followed us to gorda, but left shortly after we started fishing, I told them we were going to catch something once the tide started to come back in, but they still dident have much hope. So it was just back to brandon and I, around 8:30pm brandons trinidad 50 takes off screaming. After about 45 mins, we get it into thigh deep water, and I go out with a light and a rope. When I saw the front dorsal I was thinking big bull, after a couple failed attempts with the tail rope and dropping the light, I manage to grab the tail and when imn picking it up to put the rope on I see the 2nd dorsal and begin to yell LEMON, LEMON, LEMON!!!!! I forgot about tail ropeing it and just grabbed the tail with both hands and drug it to shallow water. We got some quick pics, a measurement, and got the 16/0 circle hook out of its mouth attached to a 6ft mono leader, and sent it back on its way. The shark measured 7'10''. Came on a casted mullet.
















Congrats to Brandon on catching his biggest shark and it also being a lemon. We fished till 1:00am and the sea weed was being a pain, the current was rippin, and we were both pretty tired.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Great catch, One you can be proud of..congrats!!!!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice Lemon...way to stick it out.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

nice lemon, congrats


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

way to go guys... upper coast is next


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great catch Brandon!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hell yea way to go .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

great shark, congrats


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

best fish i have seen from gorda for along time that is a great catch guys .


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a great shark. Im new to sharkin so lemme ask you a question... What are the beads for on the leader?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

He made that leader like 2 years ago and just found it. I think it was for a weight stop maby??? But its good he had them on there becuase his leader started to get chewed up in between the beads so it helped that he dident get bit off, also they glow in the dark so I guess it could make a bait stick out in the dirty water.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

bullred leader for casting the beads rattle in the water to help atract fish .


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys...as for the beads...at the time I was just using them for spacers to keep the swivel with my weight on it from sliding all the way down to the hook. Now I just use another crimp.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

jc said:


> way to go guys... upper coast is next


lol it's funny you said that because my team member sonny(team ramrod) got an 8'1'' lemon like 8 days after I got mine off HI.


----------

